# Looking for good bunny parents: TN/GA



## Corabelle (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi, our big bunny family (15) was a sudden and unexpected occurrence and mom simply can't keep all of us. As we are growing up and need separate pens in mom's tiny house, our time is running out -- we need new homes soon! If you are considering adopting a rabbit, and especially if you are an experienced bunny person, please consider adopting one of our sweeties. Several are available for adoption. Pics below are of Mimi and Bella, the first girls ready for new homes. They are 8 months old and spayed. Thank you!
*
Mimi*
_I'm a cuddly, gentle, docile bun, sweet natured and easy to pick up and hold. I adapt easily to my surroundings, not especially fearful of people or noises. I have grown up with cats and kids and have always lived with other bunnies around me (but I would do well as an "only bun" as well -- I recently decided I wanted to live by myself so I have my own pen now). _












* * * * * * * *

*Bella*
_I am a very quiet, zen-bunny who is not at all high maintenance. Friendly but happy by myself. I like freedom to run and play but I'm quiet about it and not destructive or demanding. I'm very self-contained and content by nature so I do well by myself, but would also probably bond well with the right bunny. Loving and sweet, not a cuddler but I like to interact with you and share your space. I'm used to cats. _


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 19, 2010)

good luck


----------



## Jaded (Jul 19, 2010)

Aww they are gorjus!!
Im sure some nice bunny person will adopt them, I defently would If I could!!


----------



## BunnyWover (Aug 10, 2010)

oh god I would adopt bella if I could she is stunning!, but sadly I cant , if only these guys were around next spring , then maybe I would. GOOD LUCK IN FINDING THEM NEW HOMES!:goodluck:


----------



## FlayFanatic (Aug 21, 2010)

I live in Warner Robins GA...How much would you be asking for Bella to be adopted out? Would you be willing to meet somewhere?

Let me know & I'll see if I can work on my mom LOL 

Kris


----------



## mountain sunshine (Aug 25, 2010)

We live in North, GA mountains and not too far from Tenn. 
Let me know if they still need a home!


----------



## Corabelle (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks so much - Georgia is definitely close by.  If you two are willing to send me your email addresses, I can send you an adoption app (just to learn more about you, if that's okay). You can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## mountain sunshine (Aug 25, 2010)

I sent you an email!


----------



## FlayFanatic (Oct 8, 2010)

sent ya an e-mail as well 

Kris


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 8, 2010)

Please remember all adoption fees have to be either donated to a shelter or the forum. 

Thank you hope these girls find a home.


----------

